# OEM Tail light turn signal issues, random BOW



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi everyone, 

I hope someone who is a VAG-COM guru can help me out in here or someone who is MK5 GTI electrical guru.

I've been getting a random BOW on my tail light turn signals whenever I drive the car while the switch is on city/park lights, VAG-COM fault code is 01501 & 01505. During that time, I was still using my old oem tail light and thought maybe it was just the bulbs that needed to be replaced. So I went and bought the Sylvania long life bulbs 7506 replacement, and replaced all tail light bulbs. Called it a day, drove the car that night and it was all gone. Cleared the error with VAG-COM.

The next day, I started the car, turn my light to city/park lights and drove to work. As soon as I was cruising on the hwy, the error came up again, on the MFD it says, "left or right rear turn signals not working" and the bow light on the dash. It turns off only when I press the left or right turn signal stalk, it flickers very fast and then BOW on dash disappears. Scanned it with VAG-COM and same error came up with 01501 and 01505.

Got so fed up with it, I decided to order new tail lights and I now have 2 brand new OEM outer tail lights, and decided that hopefully it solves the issue. Well bad luck, today I was on my way to work and the BOW error came up again. 01501 and 01505.

Anyone know what could be the problem with the tail lights? I took it to the dealer a few days ago, and they tried to replicate the issue but for some reason it didn't appear to them. I asked them to have it scanned but they wouldn't do it, and they said they need to see the BOW light up on the dash first. It's a random issue that seems to appear and disappear.

Any help would be very much appreciated. I will post a VAG-COM scan later today, and possibly post a picture of the said problem to update this thread.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Please post a full scan of your car.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have a VAG-COM scan at the moment, since my car is at the shop for suspension work. I will post the full VAG-COM scan once I get the car back.

Anyways, here's a pic of what it looks like when it comes on. This is the rear right side turn signal, at times it will say rear left turn signal:

In this case, to turn it off, i turn the right turn signal stalk and it will blink fast and will turn off...
I'm so baffled by this electrical mystery on this car :screwy: :banghead:

I have a feeling it might be a wiring issue, or the CECM Module itself is starting to fail maybe or could be a VAG-COM coding issue? 

I'm now using a brand new pair of OEM outer tail lights and yet it still comes on


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes, that your car is missing the Frammistan.

This is an important hardware item.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tim Birney said:


> Yes, that your car is missing the Frammistan.
> 
> This is an important hardware item.


not trying to be an dumb, but what do you mean by Frammistan? :screwy:

i don't have the car yet, so VAG-COM will be done on Thursday...sorry...will keep updating thread.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

VAG-COM error similar to mine below: not my vag-com scan, but similar fault code

01501 rear left
01505 rear right

anyone know??? 

01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 51
Reset counter: 127
Mileage: 84044 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

LOCK


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am at the dealer now. Took a video of the issue and now they are looking into it. Hopefully they find the issue.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

after a long wait, the dealer just changed the tail light bulbs and claimed it was just a bulb. The mechanic who did the VAS diagnostic said the bulb was having an issue so they just cleared the code. 

looks like no further digging was done.

I paid the dealer for nothing...


As for the error code, anyone know what fault code 01501 is? I looked it up on Ross-tech wiki but could not find this particular error codes...


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

GTI4john74 said:


> after a long wait, the dealer just changed the tail light bulbs and claimed it was just a bulb. The mechanic who did the VAS diagnostic said the bulb was having an issue so they just cleared the code.
> 
> looks like no further digging was done.
> 
> ...


Step one, as in Number One 1.0, Scan your car Elect6ronics as they TODAY.

Post that information, and nothing else...

We will give you something after that info has been verified, and has been analysed


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*my VAG-COM scan...*

here's my scan, finally got the time:

Saturday,20,July,2013,22:01:21:37478
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 75


VIN: WVWGV71K38Wxxxxxx Mileage: 101130km/62839miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N89DW
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 364DE87241D51BA8CA7

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73CB116612274E802D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 CQ HW: 1K0 907 044 CQ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 130 1212 
Revision: 00130022 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78D1264A0B412DD818B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007781188
Coding: 078D8F270004151E470000281414001400087F0B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 93202 999 82925
VCID: 71C71B6E683B7C90DF5

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 151107 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 93202 

2 Faults Found:
01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 33
Mileage: 101085 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 

01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8)  
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 33
Mileage: 101082 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DC012B9852368827

1 Fault Found:
02788 - Internal Communications Error 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 139
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 101138 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:58:04

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000001


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D09ZFNT 
Coding: 0013900
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CF90A1A4F199178EC3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BD HW: 1K0 953 549 BD
Component: J0527 636 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 75CF2F7E1C5350B003D

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 A HW: 1K6 920 874 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N89DW
Coding: 0007303
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3147DB6EA8BB3C909F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 041107F1001105
Coding: E9817F062013020002
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3041DE6AA3B1359890B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T29KC03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDDFB75EA46388F0CBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 A HW: 1K6 920 874 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3N89DW
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3147DB6EA8BB3C909F5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851E64A4BC1EDD8D8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FEF7E5CD310B0C3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103083F2D04058FB0080F0488FC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 71C71B6E683B7C90DF5

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957E34E70CBF4D0275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4C9927A9729C9B8B43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0035 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G2188734
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2977330E806B4450575

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1206 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3851E64A4BC1EDD8D8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3957E34E70CBF4D0275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

anyone know what those 2 fault codes are?


----------



## magaizeris (Jan 28, 2014)

i'm to have this problem, what's wrong?

01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No Auto-scan is what is wrong.....


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

@GTI4john74 -- Why have you got Telematics module 75 enabled? If you don't have any utility for this function, go into CANbus controller module 19 and switch off. 
Not saying that'll fix your indicator issues (which is probably wiring loom water infected) but at least for neatness...


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

RichardSEL said:


> @GTI4john74 -- Why have you got Telematics module 75 enabled? If you don't have any utility for this function, go into CANbus controller module 19 and switch off.
> Not saying that'll fix your indicator issues (which is probably wiring loom water infected) but at least for neatness...



The tail light issue has been fixed for a while. I just had to reload my old Vag-com settings and everything went ok. No more issues since.


----------

